# Why do drivers work so many hours like 50-80 hours?



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

I noticed some drivers work 50-60-70-80 hours in other states.. In my state, most gig workers are chilling at home while collecting PUA/UI..

50-80 hours is a crazy amount, you are at high risk with head injury, dislocated shoulder or joint, cancer, heart diseased, die faster etc....

To me, even 40 hours/week is a crazy number... In reality 32-40 hours depending on what sources you read from, is full time..

In the future, 25 hours/wk should be the new full time..

https://www.marathon-health.com/blo...eep and piling,mortality by nearly 20 percent.

https://www.healthline.com/health/working-too-much-health-effects


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

bethswannns said:


> I noticed some drivers work 50-60-70-80 hours in other states..


because they need the pay?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Because they need to put in 70-80 hours to make enough money?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

LOL!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

bethswannns said:


> *Why do drivers work so many hours like 50-80 hours?*


Didn't you see this other thread?? Because it's *FUN*! :thumbup: :thumbup:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/why-do-you-pretend-you-drive-for-“fun”.413014/


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Because I earn 3-3.5k a week

Around 80 hrs


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

It's the American way. If you don't work 80 hours a week you are lazy


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Some people are thirsty for money but they don't see any farther than collecting money.
Uber, Hospitals and IRS love those kind of people very much. Actually, they are also working as a slave for people who don't want to work and do collect money from government.



Westerner said:


> It's the American way. If you don't work 80 hours a week you are lazy


Real American way is to milk out whatever from government and to enjoy benefits by doing frauds.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Driver's push a pedal down about an inch or two and turn a steering wheel 3-6 inches that's not a "crazy" amount of work; if done for 40 hours. Try construction, landscaping, stone mason, mining, dry wall installing, insulation, iron worker, etc.....doing those jobs for 50,60,70,80 hrs a week is hard work.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Driver's push a pedal down about an inch or two and turn a steering wheel 3-6 inches that's not a "crazy" amount of work; if done for 40 hours. Try construction, landscaping, stone mason, mining, dry wall installing, insulation, iron worker, etc.....doing those jobs for 50,60,70,80 hrs a week is hard work.


Don't you acknowledge that skipping to have meals, to pee and sitting in seat & not walking enough will cause short life span to drivers? *Kidney failure, heart failure, Heart disease, Diabetes, Hypertension, High cholesterol, Sleep apnea and Obesity can cause to long haul drivers.*


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Driver's push a pedal down about an inch or two and turn a steering wheel 3-6 inches that's not a "crazy" amount of work; if done for 40 hours. Try construction, landscaping, stone mason, mining, dry wall installing, insulation, iron worker, etc.....doing those jobs for 50,60,70,80 hrs a week is hard work.


If you think that's Easy...

I had a shift at the airport today...

Literally all I did for 4 of the 8 hours today was keep people from walking the wrong way down a hallway and answer stupid questions to idiots who thought I was a help desk just because "you work here"

"Uber pickups are on level 2, no I don't know where your luggage is, you have to make contact your airline, yes you seriously do have to stand in security line again since you passed this point... no it's not my fault I didn't stop you from crossing that point because I assumed you were leaving the airport like the other 5,000 people who walk past me, leaving the airport)

If it wasn't for dealing with all the Karen's it would be the easiest job in the world... instead Id have to rank it as right up there with "night watchmen" security guard, maybe third shift working a toll plaza...


----------



## Real FM Steve (Mar 9, 2020)

Maybe get a blister on your little finger. Maybe get a blister on your thumb.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> Don't you acknowledge that skipping to have meals, to pee and sitting in seat & not walking enough will cause short life span to drivers? *Kidney failure, heart failure, Heart disease, Diabetes, Hypertension, High cholesterol, Sleep apnea and Obesity can cause to long haul drivers.*


What's the difference between working in an office and sitting in an Uber vehicle? You have wayyyyyy more flexibility to get out of your car, move around, go to the gym for an hour, go for a brisk walk while working than most other jobs. Plus you can eat at wayyyyyy more healthy places because you can travel to get a meal and or eat at whatever time you want. Most office workers have to eat near their office or bring a lunch. I see no difference between driving vs working a normal 9-5. So why would driving cause a "shorter life span"?



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> If you think that's Easy...
> 
> I had a shift at the airport today...
> 
> ...


lol....You got it good. :thumbup:


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

bethswannns said:


> I noticed some drivers work 50-60-70-80 hours in other states.. In my state, most gig workers are chilling at home while collecting PUA/UI..
> 
> 50-80 hours is a crazy amount, you are at high risk with head injury, dislocated shoulder or joint, cancer, heart diseased, die faster etc....
> 
> ...


Have you read about the impact of starvation and lack of shelter?

That's is why some drive so much.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> What's the difference between working in an office and sitting in an Uber vehicle? You have wayyyyyy more flexibility to get out of your car, move around, go to the gym for an hour, go for a brisk walk while working than most other jobs. Plus you can eat at wayyyyyy more healthy places because you can travel to get a meal and or eat at whatever time you want. Most office workers have to eat near there office or bring a lunch. I see no difference between driving vs working a normal 9-5. So why would driving cause a "shorter life span"?


If you don't know how your muscles work along with your body movement and it helps you healthy, then You are an un educated one.
If you are doing as the way you are saying, how would you get that 50-80 hours of driving?


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> If you don't know how your muscles work along with your body movement and it helps you healthy, then You are an un educated one.
> If you are doing as the way you are saying, how would you get that 50-80 hours of driving?


Work 4am - 9am (5hrs). Go to the gym from 10am - 11am. Home, eat, nap, shower. Back to work from 2pm - 6pm (another 4hrs)
Home by 7pm. That gives you 9hrs/day. Plus an hour work out and a 2-3hr lunch/nap. Rinse, repeat for 6-7 days. Easy peasy.
On the weekend you can add, change or adjust a few hours as necessary.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Driver's push a pedal down about an inch or two and turn a steering wheel 3-6 inches that's not a "crazy" amount of work; if done for 40 hours. Try construction, landscaping, stone mason, mining, dry wall installing, insulation, iron worker, etc.....doing those jobs for 50,60,70,80 hrs a week is hard work.


This ain't a pissing contest. I've done furniture moving and rideshare, and though moving furniture in hot, humid weather is exponentially harder physical work, spending hours behind the wheel dealing with traffic jams, crazy drivers, logistical issues, entitled pax, etc IS work.

ANY kind of job dealing with the public is work.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> ANY kind of job dealing with the public is work.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Because they need to put in 70-80 hours to make enough money?


Because it takes 70-80 hours to get 15 "engaged" hours of driving. No on 22.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> If you think that's Easy...
> 
> I had a shift at the airport today...
> 
> ...


I quit the TSA for a reason. Possibly the second worst job I ever had. Say hello to Jack at TBIT south for me, he was cool.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> This ain't a pissing contest. I've done furniture moving and rideshare, and though moving furniture in hot, humid weather is exponentially harder physical work, spending hours behind the wheel dealing with traffic jams, crazy drivers, logistical issues, entitled pax, etc IS work.
> 
> ANY kind of job dealing with the public is work.


I think there's a big difference between lifting furniture vs. providing an aux cord. Furniture moving is work. Dealing with "traffic jams, crazy driver's, logistical issues, entitled pax" is not work. That's called "stress". Big difference.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> What's the difference between working in an office and sitting in an Uber vehicle? You have wayyyyyy more flexibility to get out of your car, move around, go to the gym for an hour, go for a brisk walk while working than most other jobs. Plus you can eat at wayyyyyy more healthy places because you can travel to get a meal and or eat at whatever time you want. Most office workers have to eat near their office or bring a lunch. I see no difference between driving vs working a normal 9-5. So why would driving cause a "shorter life span"?
> 
> 
> lol....You got it good. :thumbup:


The driver's seat is designed to be used for half an hour to an hour tops in most passenger vehicles and if you think about it it is kind of a wierd posture as well. Try setting up a drivers seat in your living room and watch tv for 2 hours with your hands on an elevated steering wheel and see if you dont start hating tv (more) after a while.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> I think there's a big difference between lifting furniture and providing an aux cord. Furniture moving is work. Dealing with "traffic jams, crazy driver's, logistical issues, entitled pax" is not work. That's called "stress". Big difference.


Your point is nonsense. Dealing with stress on the job is work.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

I just got called back to my job as a Casino Table Games Supervisor. Now all I do is tell people to keep their mask up above their nose (and throw them out after the third warning if they don't comply) and clean spots where players have left or move around. I'm more like a janitor now.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> I think there's a big difference between lifting furniture vs. providing an aux cord. Furniture moving is work. Dealing with "traffic jams, crazy driver's, logistical issues, entitled pax" is not work. That's called "stress". Big difference.


Due to the way our bodies work there is no psychological or physiological difference between hard labor and high stress. Both will kill you in the same way.



Westerner said:


> I just got called back to my job as a Casino Table Games Supervisor. Now all I do is tell people to keep their mask up above their nose (and throw them out after the third warning if they don't comply) and clean spots where players have left or move around. I'm more like a janitor now.


Real Casino or California card club? Hello from a (former) corporation lackey.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

somedriverguy said:


> Real Casino or California card club? Hello from a (former) corporation lackey.


Real casino. Craps and Roulette are the worst


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> This ain't a pissing contest. I've done furniture moving and rideshare, and though moving furniture in hot, humid weather is exponentially harder physical work, spending hours behind the wheel dealing with traffic jams, crazy drivers, logistical issues, entitled pax, etc IS work.
> 
> ANY kind of job dealing with the public is work.


Agreed, driving is an easy and sometimes fun job but it's still a job.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Westerner said:


> Real casino. Craps and Roulette are the worst


Indeed! Chin up, tips will flow again some day at least.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

bethswannns said:


> I noticed some drivers work 50-60-70-80 hours in other states.. In my state, most gig workers are chilling at home while collecting PUA/UI..
> 
> 50-80 hours is a crazy amount, you are at high risk with head injury, dislocated shoulder or joint, cancer, heart diseased, die faster etc....
> 
> ...


People drive for 50-80 hours per week because the garbage 1970s taxi rates they're paid makes working very long hours a necessity if the driver is to have any hope of making a living. Even with the long hours and food stamps most can't make a go of it.

Aside from the fact that Uber saves billions of dollars per year in driver pay costs, another "benefit" to bad pay rates is that Uber gets the drivers to work LONGER hours.

Uber knows that well-paid drivers will usually choose to work FEWER hours in order to spend more time with their families. Uber doesn't like that, they want those drivers on the road as much as possible, so shitty pay rates accomplishes that task very well.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

somedriverguy said:


> Indeed! Chin up, tips will flow again some day at least.


I'm the boss, I don't get tips. But if these idiots don't wear their mask above their nose and stop congregating in groups behind games they are going to get us shut down again


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Your point is nonsense. Dealing with stress on the job is work.


lmao....not true at all. Because what stresses you out (for example; a request for multiple stops) is not stressful at all for other drivers. Stress is not "work". It's simply "pressure" and your bodies response to it.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Agreed, driving is an easy and sometimes fun job but it's still a job.


There's also a difference between a "job" vs "doing work".

A Job is _McDonald's Cashier_. Work is _the duties associated or unassociated with that job title_. For example greeting customers, collecting money, handing out food, cleaning counters, washing down tables, sweeping the floor, mopping the parking lot, washing the boss's car, training the new person, taking over the frialator, flipping burgers, sanitizing the credit card pad, etc....


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> lmao....not true at all. Because what stresses you out (for example; a request for multiple stops) is not stressful at all for other drivers. Stress is not "work". It's simply "pressure" and your bodies response to it.
> 
> 
> There's also a difference between a "job" vs "doing work".
> ...


Lol no, the word job can be used as a noun or verb.

Do not attempt to correct anyone if your mastery of the English language is not up to par.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> lmao....not true at all. Because what stresses you out (for example; a request for multiple stops) is not stressful at all for other drivers. Stress is not "work". It's simply "pressure" and your bodies response to it.


You're the one who introduced the word "stress" into this discussion not me.

Anyway, my point stands. Any job that requires dealing with the public more than qualifies as work.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

somedriverguy said:


> Because it takes 70-80 hours to get 15 "engaged" hours of driving. No on 22.
> 
> 
> I quit the TSA for a reason. Possibly the second worst job I ever had. Say hello to Jack at TBIT south for me, he was cool.


The thing is...

I excel in a wasteful government run bureaucratic nightmare, I spent years in the army...

You want me to do something illogical and pointless just because it's on a memo and completely insane?

Cool beans... let me know when it's lunch...

Wanna send out an overtly racist memo to increase "random" screenings on people who appear middle eastern?

Allright, Sir Yes Sir...

All those thousands and thousands of dollars of milatary training prepared me to step into a position guarding our nations airports as a glorified rent-A-cop just well..

Karens pissed off because I'm holding them up and they are going to miss their flight?
LOL... hardest part of dealing with them is not breaking a rib trying not to laugh.

I also find that screening the luggage from 15 flights in a row to be a relaxing exercise &#8230; similar to playing Where's waldo.

OOH there's a handgun...

And my overwhelming fear of screwing up and letting something tragic happen actually makes me good at my job...

But there are days where I relish the responsibility of clocking hours while watching a hallway to make sure no one walks the wrong way.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Driver's push a pedal down about an inch or two and turn a steering wheel 3-6 inches that's not a "crazy" amount of work; if done for 40 hours. Try construction, landscaping, stone mason, mining, dry wall installing, insulation, iron worker, etc.....doing those jobs for 50,60,70,80 hrs a week is hard work.


Do you think something has to be physical to be work? That's ridiculous. Anything that requires your time and effort to get something done is work.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Westerner said:


> Do you think something has to be physical to be work? That's ridiculous. Anything that requires your time and effort to get something done is work.


Maybe the other poster doesn't value his time but for me, my time has value, and not just financial. When I set aside time away from my family or away from doing something else to do a particular job I expect to be paid a decent wage.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Westerner said:


> It's the American way. If you don't work 80 hours a week you are lazy


This is something to this statement, Americans have a pathology about work that is simply not present in most Western or G7 nations, with the possible exception of Japan. Canada and Europe love their vacations, and would like more of them. Work will still be there when we get back.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Westerner said:


> Do you think something has to be physical to be work? That's ridiculous. Anything that requires your time and effort to get something done is work.


I never said that but....LMAO....some drivers sit at the airport for 6 hours get 3 rides then go home and tell their wives they worked all day. &#128514;&#129315;


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

bethswannns said:


> 50-80 hours is a crazy amount, you are at high risk with head injury, dislocated shoulder or joint, cancer, heart diseased, die


There is a famous case in which the driver working 40 hours a week , had to work 100 hours by 2017 to make the same income.

By 2017 he was working 100-120 hours a week to make the same income.

His health collapsed, lost health insurance, lost his home, went to the City Hall and offed himself.

In memory of Douglas Schifter













__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1888367364808997&id=100009072541151


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

The author of that article, Jessica Bruder, also wrote the wonderful book, NOMADLAND, which was recently made into a movie, about precarious work, and living on the fringes. It has a shot of winning the Oscar this year. Highly recommende


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

bethswannns said:


> I noticed some drivers work 50-60-70-80 hours in other states.. In my state, most gig workers are chilling at home while collecting PUA/UI..
> 
> 50-80 hours is a crazy amount, you are at high risk with head injury, dislocated shoulder or joint, cancer, heart diseased, die faster etc....
> 
> ...


Wow. No clue ha?


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> If you think that's Easy...
> 
> I had a shift at the airport today...
> 
> ...


Mall Cop????


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Wages in almost every industry have gone down in recent decades while the fat cats at the top pocket more and more. Ride share isn’t unique. The “middle class” has maintained its lifestyle by going deeper and deeper into debt. Don’t know that anything can be done to rectify this but voting Republican sure doesn’t help.


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> This is something to this statement, Americans have a pathology about work that is simply not present in most Western or G7 nations, with the possible exception of Japan. Canada and Europe love their vacations, and would like more of them. Work will still be there when we get back.


Give me a break on how great Canada is.
Lets face it Americans had first choice and chose the United States.
The Spanish had 2nd choice and chose Mexico.
Canadians had 3rd choice and got stuck with Canada.

If it wasn't for the USA, Canada would have been taken over by the Russians during the communist revolution.
You are welcome for us saving your country.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

WEY00L said:


> Mall Cop????


we at the TSA have an intense physical requirement

(3) a job related medical evaluation that includes a color vision test, vision exam, hearing exam, and adequate joint mobility exam (in part to determine the physical potential to repeatedly lift and/or carry up to 50 pounds, to stand for prolonged periods (e.g. 3-4 hours) of time without a break, and to walk up to three miles during a shift)

Yeah it's basically hilariously low enough that I was able to pass with flying colors on a prosthetic leg and mehtastic physical fitness.

And to make it even more hilarious there was like 3 people in my testing group who failed out...


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

WEY00L said:


> Give me a break on how great Canada is.
> Lets face it Americans had first choice and chose the United States.
> The Spanish had 2nd choice and chose Mexico.
> Canadians had 3rd choice and got stuck with Canada.
> ...


This was not a comment on how 'good' Canada is. It is how bad the 'work yourself to death' culture is in the USA, which doesn't exist as virulently in most equivalent nations (Germany, France, Britain, Canada, Denmark, etc.)


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> This was not a comment on how 'good' Canada is. It is how bad the 'work yourself to death' culture is in the USA, which doesn't exist as virulently in most equivalent nations (Germany, France, Britain, Canada, Denmark, etc.)


Right.
And we work our azzes off so so all of the freeloader counties you listed can be protected by the United States.
We don't expect much in return but would a simple thank you for your very existence be too much to ask?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

WEY00L said:


> Right.
> And we work our azzes off so so all of the freeloader counties you listed can be protected by the United States.
> We don't expect much in return but would a simple thank you for your very existence be too much to ask?


Yea, that's it. Sure. hahahahhhaaahahahahahahahaha. I hope you do not serious believe that nonsense that Trump peddles to stir up resentment among all parties.

To this, the rest of the world says,


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

WEY00L said:


> Give me a break on how great Canada is.
> Lets face it Americans had first choice and chose the United States.
> The Spanish had 2nd choice and chose Mexico.
> Canadians had 3rd choice and got stuck with Canada.
> ...


Watch Oliver Stones "The Untold History of the United States" It'll give you some UNBIASED history, not that crap you were taught in school.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Westerner said:


> It's the American way. If you don't work 80 hours a week you are lazy


"how many jobs you got mon?"


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

bethswannns said:


> I noticed some drivers work 50-60-70-80 hours in other states.. In my state, most gig workers are chilling at home while collecting PUA/UI..
> 
> 50-80 hours is a crazy amount, you are at high risk with head injury, dislocated shoulder or joint, cancer, heart diseased, die faster etc....
> 
> ...


You must still live with your parents.


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

Westerner said:


> Watch Oliver Stones "The Untold History of the United States" It'll give you some UNBIASED history, not that crap you were taught in school.


Oliver Stone historian??????
Sometimes you can't make this shyt up.
How about Chuck Manson's book "How to win friends"?
What about Theodore Kennedy "Driving miss Mary Jo".
What about the Biden instructional series "Teleprompter, Don't leave the basement without it".


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

WEY00L said:


> Oliver Stone historian??????
> Sometimes you can't make this shyt up.
> How about Chuck Manson's book "How to win friends"?
> What about Theodore Kennedy "Driving miss Mary Jo".
> What about the Biden instructional series "Teleprompter, Don't leave the basement without it".


I do Know the version of history we are taught in the US school system is very biased, and often not true. Then there's the current King of Liars


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> People drive for 50-80 hours per week because the garbage 1970s taxi rates they're paid makes working very long hours a necessity if the driver is to have any hope of making a living. Even with the long hours and food stamps most can't make a go of it.
> 
> Aside from the fact that Uber saves billions of dollars per year in driver pay costs, another "benefit" to bad pay rates is that Uber gets the drivers to work LONGER hours.
> 
> Uber knows that well-paid drivers will usually choose to work FEWER hours in order to spend more time with their families. Uber doesn't like that, they want those drivers on the road as much as possible, so shitty pay rates accomplishes that task very well.


Wasn't there a thread on here talking about how educated and experienced the average UP.net forum goer is? If that was the case than why would anyone here tolerate subpar pay?

I don't tolerate subpar pay which is why I have a business (not uber) and work full-time. Since all these people are so much smarter and talented than me I would imagine that it would be no problem for them to achieve more than some cartoon bunny online right?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

BunnyK said:


> Wasn't there a thread on here talking about how educated and experienced the average UP.net forum goer is? If that was the case than why would anyone here tolerate subpar pay?


Because most of the members of this website are better-than-average drivers with the ability to make at least tolerable money IN SPITE OF Uber's garbage pay rates. I include myself in that category.

Having said that, it also means that had the pay rates been decent, I would have made more than DOUBLE what I've made up to this point, for a loss of tens of thousands of dollars in potential earnings.


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

Westerner said:


> I do Know the version of history we are taught in the US school system is very biased, and often not true. Then there's the current King of Liars


The fact that you think Oliver Stone is unbiased is either too funny or seriously scary. SMH


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Driver's push a pedal down about an inch or two and turn a steering wheel 3-6 inches that's not a "crazy" amount of work; if done for 40 hours. Try construction, landscaping, stone mason, mining, dry wall installing, insulation, iron worker, etc.....doing those jobs for 50,60,70,80 hrs a week is hard work.


So your conclusion is that driving is easier than physical labour, which is correct. Do you have any other revelations for us?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

bethswannns said:


> I noticed some drivers work 50-60-70-80 hours in other states.. In my state, most gig workers are chilling at home while collecting PUA/UI..
> 
> 50-80 hours is a crazy amount, you are at high risk with head injury, dislocated shoulder or joint, cancer, heart diseased, die faster etc....
> 
> ...


Lower Rates mean WORK 100 HOURS OR STARVE !

" NO NEED TO TIP " !


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

WEY00L said:


> Right.
> And we work our azzes off so so all of the freeloader counties you listed can be protected by the United States.
> We don't expect much in return but would a simple thank you for your very existence be too much to ask?


The British Empire, for example, lasted over 300 years. American dominance is significantly less impressive, lasting only the comparatively short 70 years or so since the end of WW2.

The image below shows GDP at purchasing power parity. The US has already slipped behind China, with India and Brazil also set to overtake Uncle Sam in the coming decades. As the sun sets on this very brief period of leadership for the US, many Americans do not even realise that their country is firmly in decline on the world power stage. It's going to be a very bitter pill for you to swallow when that light bulb moment finally comes and reality sets in. I guess all I can say is, enjoy these twilight years.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Aug 10, 2020)

We like money. In NYC 60 hours i do about $2k. 80 hrs i get close to $3k. Then there's weeks ill work 30-40hrs and make $1000-$1200


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Don't you acknowledge that skipping to have meals, to pee and sitting in seat & not walking enough will cause short life span to drivers? *Kidney failure, heart failure, Heart disease, Diabetes, Hypertension, High cholesterol, Sleep apnea and Obesity can cause to long haul drivers.*


Exactly my neck, shoulders leggs, have started hurting after 5 years of driving


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Westerner said:


> It's the American way. If you don't work 80 hours a week you are lazy


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

WEY00L said:


> The fact that you think Oliver Stone is unbiased is either too funny or seriously scary. SMH


I agree, all history is biased, though Oliver Stone does give counter points and not just the Rah-rah USA USA USA we are taught in school.And from what I can see, the USA has been the most agressive war mongering country on earth since the end of WWII, not for "freedom" but rather for ideology, and sometimes as in the case of Iraq, purely for corporate profit.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> This ain't a pissing contest. I've done furniture moving and rideshare, and though moving furniture in hot, humid weather is exponentially harder physical work, spending hours behind the wheel dealing with traffic jams, crazy drivers, logistical issues, entitled pax, etc IS work.
> 
> ANY kind of job dealing with the public is work.


He didn't say it wasn't work. He said it wasn't as hard as people are making it out to be...and it's a lot easier the many, many other jobs. Try to follow along.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> ... Uncle Sam...


Who?

Oh... you mean the guy who got shot on 5th Ave??!!


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

WEY00L said:


> I do Know the version of history we are taught in the US school system is very biased, and often not true. Then there's the current King of Liars


Are you saying there is no SANTA and no THANKSGIVING!

Next your going to tell me CIA funds terrorist!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> He didn't say it wasn't work. He said it wasn't as hard as people are making it out to be...and it's a lot easier the many, many other jobs. Try to follow along.


I follow along no problem. You should try to do the same.

Most of the people on this website who go on about how easy this job is are Uber apologists. Their motivation is to justify Uber paying garbage 1970s taxi rates. After all, how much should someone expect to get paid for doing such an easy, fun, profitable job?

Their argument falls apart in light of the fact that only a pathetic 3% of drivers for this fun, easy, profitable job are still doing it after the first year.

Many apologists don't believe their own bullshit. Several apologists who used to go on and on about the great money they were making bailed the hell out when they got another job or whatever. Some of them wrote "farewell" posts announcing they had deleted the app. At least a couple of them said their rideshare cars were for sale if anyone was interested.

The fact is the apologists who bailed out KNEW the rates were too low for this job to be worth it, otherwise they never would have quit.

Back in 2013 and part of 2014 lots of well-paid professionals were doing this job because the rates were much higher and it was worth their time. The vast majority of those very same people bailed out in 2014 after the massive rate cuts.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Are you saying there is no SANTA and no THANKSGIVING!
> 
> Next your going to tell me CIA funds terrorist!


Well, there probably is a tooth fairy


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Next your going to tell me CIA funds terrorist!


You don't know what you're talking about... the CIA funds elves who make toys in the north pole.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

bethswannns said:


> I noticed some drivers work 50-60-70-80 hours in other states.. In my state, most gig workers are chilling at home while collecting PUA/UI..
> 
> 50-80 hours is a crazy amount, you are at high risk with head injury, dislocated shoulder or joint, cancer, heart diseased, die faster etc....
> 
> ...


 If you know people driving and collecting PUA turn them in. That's FRAUD!! KARMA IS A B*I*T*C*H!! Have you know Uber does report your earnings if you are collecting PUA. How I found out, a uber friend of mine collecting PUA and working making over 1,000.00 and not reporting it. Guess what? UE found out and now my friend has to pay back all monies + a fine and possible prison. 
Let the stupid lead the stupid. You can't fix stupid!! 
Everyone thinks that they can screw the government, their time will come!!
I am chilling at home, driving for Uber right now isn't profitable or safe.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

IRME4EVER said:


> If you know people driving and collecting PUA turn them in


well, only if they are NOT reporting earnings. There are always people who take advantage and feel proud right up until the moment they get caught.


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

Westerner said:


> I agree, all history is biased, though Oliver Stone does give counter points and not just the Rah-rah USA USA USA we are taught in school.And from what I can see, the USA has been the most agressive war mongering country on earth since the end of WWII, not for "freedom" but rather for ideology, and sometimes as in the case of Iraq, purely for corporate profit.


Here's a counter point:
Oliver Stone is a moron.
How do you even know his propaganda is the truth?
We have news channels who can't even report what happened today.
Don't be brainwashed.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Oliver Stone is a moron?

How do you feel about his son Sean Ali Stone who Converted to Islam and has a show on RT ( Russia Today).

Maybe you don't like Oliver, but how about Sean Ali Stone?

Youll love this if you hate Oliver Stone.
His son Converted to Islam in Iran.
Here is a interview from Iran.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

you just have been raised with a different work ethic. simple as that.


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Oliver Stone is a moron?
> 
> How do you feel about his son Sean Ali Stone who Converted to Islam and has a show on RT ( Russia Today).
> 
> ...


When it comes to "unbiased" historical movies....yes he is a moron.
He is very good making movies.......ABOUT FICTION.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Oliver Stone is a moron?
> 
> How do you feel about his son Sean Ali Stone who Converted to Islam and has a show on RT ( Russia Today).
> 
> ...


I was thinking the interviewer's English is excellent, then I found out she's from New Orleans!

I didn't know about him. Interesting interview, interesting points of view.
Also interesting that he came from a mixed-religion background.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> I was thinking the interviewer's English is excellent, then I found out she's from New Orleans!


Lot of illegals in Iran, mostly Afghan and American refugees or workers.

She moved there from Orleans!


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

WEY00L said:


> Here's a counter point:
> Oliver Stone is a moron.
> How do you even know his propaganda is the truth?
> We have news channels who can't even report what happened today.
> Don't be brainwashed.


The three major "news" channels are actually entertainment channels that tell their bases what they want to hear for ratings. Oliver Stone is correct in pointing out that the USA has been the major military aggressor in the world since WWII. It's worth noting as well that Pearl Harbor probably could have been avoided but Roosevelt wanted us in the war for a better bargaining position at the end of it and continuously provoked Japan leading up to it. I've known that long before I ever heard of Oliver Stone. I am a veteran and I love my country. I just hate our moneyed controlled government.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Westerner said:


> Real casino. Craps and Roulette are the worst


I ALWAYS TIPPED MY DEALERS.
( at casino's . . .)



I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Lot of illegals in Iran, mostly Afghan and American refugees or workers.
> 
> She moved there from Orleans!


Her English was Probably Excellent !
For New Orleans
.

They Fake student test scores & everything !

Just 1 example !


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I guess it all depends on where you live and how busy your market can keep you. I don't do Uber/Lyft as a full-time gig because I have another job that actually pays me an hourly wage. But, if I did have to live exclusively off my rideshare earnings, I'd only need to work 25-30 hours per week to pay my bills and maintain savings at a level sufficient to cover car repairs, maintenance, etc.

If you're living in San Francisco where the cost of living is ridiculous, and the market is oversaturated with drivers, then I guess you'll have to work much harder. Here in flyover country, I can live cheaply, have plenty of time to pursue hobbies, and not have to fight 15 other drivers for the same $5 fare.


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

bethswannns said:


> I noticed some drivers work 50-60-70-80 hours in other states.. In my state, most gig workers are chilling at home while collecting PUA/UI..
> 
> 50-80 hours is a crazy amount, you are at high risk with head injury, dislocated shoulder or joint, cancer, heart diseased, die faster etc....
> 
> ...


Working that money hours takes a toll on your car


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

If ride share is truly your sole source of income, you'd need to work extended hours unless you have a cheap lifestyle or get a free place to live. I'd say that some ride share drivers just don't know the busy times in their market and end up wasting time in their cars during the slow hours. So there's that..


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

My friend does 100 hours of DoorDash per week. But 60 of those hours are dead time.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

bethswannns said:


> I noticed some drivers work 50-60-70-80 hours in other states.. In my state, most gig workers are chilling at home while collecting PUA/UI..
> 
> 50-80 hours is a crazy amount, you are at high risk with head injury, dislocated shoulder or joint, cancer, heart diseased, die faster etc....
> 
> ...


 Drivers are out there trying to make $, but Uber keeps screwing drivers over. I would rather stay home and collect PUA than picking up scumbags going less than 1 mile, you figure it out. Uber is taking our tips, guess you haven't heard!! Some glitch, right!! Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me.



DRider85 said:


> My friend does 100 hours of DoorDash per week. But 60 of those hours are dead time.


 Wake up!!!!


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

*"Why do drivers work so many hours like 50-80 hours?"*

As the end of this Randy Newman song keeps repeating, some people be like "_we love it!_"


----------



## The Ent (May 4, 2020)

bethswannns said:


> I noticed some drivers work 50-60-70-80 hours in other states.. In my state, most gig workers are chilling at home while collecting PUA/UI..
> 
> 50-80 hours is a crazy amount, you are at high risk with head injury, dislocated shoulder or joint, cancer, heart diseased, die faster etc....
> 
> ...


Why IT Managers here drive 80hrs a week for fun? Because it takes 80hrs a week of ubering to make the same amount as a factory worker working night shift fingering chicken 40hrs a week when all expenses are taken into account.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The Ent said:


> Why IT Managers here drive 80hrs a week for fun?


how an x IT Manager doing RS for under 20 hours a week in retirement. Is that ok?¿?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Speaking of IT...


----------



## lOOKATmE (Mar 18, 2020)

bethswannns said:


> I noticed some drivers work 50-60-70-80 hours in other states.. In my state, most gig workers are chilling at home while collecting PUA/UI..
> 
> 50-80 hours is a crazy amount, you are at high risk with head injury, dislocated shoulder or joint, cancer, heart diseased, die faster etc....
> 
> ...


My guess....something to do with money


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Why do you ******?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Bills, debt, uncontrollable spending.

Plenty of reasons, take your pick.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Atom guy said:


> If ride share is truly your sole source of income, you'd need to work extended hours unless you have a cheap lifestyle or get a free place to live. I'd say that some ride share drivers just don't know the busy times in their market and end up wasting time in their cars during the slow hours. So there's that..


This is pretty much spot on.

I had to readjust my strategy after the benefits ended. Driving locations is a big factor. I'm at 500 per day on weekdays and 600 on weekends. 80-100 hours. Not everyone can go this extreme consistently. Right now I'm on my way to 4K for this week.


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> This is pretty much spot on.
> 
> I had to readjust my strategy after the benefits ended. Driving locations is a big factor. I'm at 500 per day on weekdays and 600 on weekends. 80-100 hours. Not everyone can go this extreme consistently. Right now I'm on my way to 4K for this week.
> 
> View attachment 509740


That is insane.. There's one guy in the other forum that wanted to buy a house but he kept blaming "no customer, scared of getting infected" due to the pandemic.. so he just stayed home and collect PUA. lol


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Westerner said:


> just got called back to my job as a Casino Table Games Supervisor.


That had to be a boring job in Colorado back before 2008, $5 max! Now what is it, $100?


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

bethswannns said:


> That is insane.. There's one guy in the other forum that wanted to buy a house but he kept blaming "no customer, scared of getting infected" due to the pandemic.. so he just stayed home and collect PUA. lol


Depends where you buy the house, but generally speaking it's definitely attainable. In my market, my 12-15 hour days pay well, even during covid.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Atom guy said:


> If ride share is truly your sole source of income, you'd need to work extended hours unless you have a cheap lifestyle or get a free place to live. I'd say that some ride share drivers just don't know the busy times in their market and end up wasting time in their cars during the slow hours. So there's that..


Yep. The ones that don't know how to be profitable and are clamoring to be part time, minimum wage employees here in California.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Bbonez said:


> That had to be a boring job in Colorado back before 2008, $5 max! Now what is it, $100?


Yes, $100 but only been in co for 3 years, came from Vegas, it's on the ballot in Nov to lift limits


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Westerner said:


> Yes, $100 but only been in co for 3 years, came from Vegas, it's on the ballot in Nov to lift limits


Hopefully it passes. What properties did you work at in Vegas?


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Bbonez said:


> Hopefully it passes. What properties did you work at in Vegas?


The Freemont, Circus Circus, The Dunes, then 5 years in Reno, back to open the Monte Carlo, then 17 years at Paris. After 35 years in the racket I'm done, retiring next year and moving to Alaska


----------



## Jarhead2077 (Aug 22, 2020)

bethswannns said:


> I noticed some drivers work 50-60-70-80 hours in other states.. In my state, most gig workers are chilling at home while collecting PUA/UI..
> 
> 50-80 hours is a crazy amount, you are at high risk with head injury, dislocated shoulder or joint, cancer, heart diseased, die faster etc....
> 
> ...


We work 49-60 hours per week because we can - most independent businesses work that and much more to make their enterprise a success. Independent drivers should be allowed to work the same As perhaps over the road driver regulations. Less work is laziness unless you just don't need to work.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

When I started 4 years ago I was in my car and had the app on for about 50 hours a week, but about 5 - 10 hours found me parked and reading an e-book.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> When I started 4 years ago I was in my car and had the app on for about 50 hours a week, but about 5 - 10 hours found me parked and reading an e-book.


I used to work 7 day a week and sit for hours. I finally figured out a good routine and now I work M-F, 40 hours tops


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Sit home and collect unemployment $240 a week or go out and work make $250 a day


----------



## kumarrohan81 (Oct 20, 2020)

I noticed some drivers work 50-60-70-80 hours in other states.. In my state, most gig workers are chilling at home while collecting PUA/UI..


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

bethswannns said:


> I noticed some drivers work 50-60-70-80 hours in other states.. In my state, most gig workers are chilling at home while collecting PUA/UI..
> 
> 50-80 hours is a crazy amount, you are at high risk with head injury, dislocated shoulder or joint, cancer, heart diseased, die faster etc....
> 
> ...


Sitting at home makes you die faster...:laugh:


----------



## kumarrohan81 (Oct 20, 2020)

Sit home and collect unemployment $240 a week or go out and work make $250 a day


----------



## Realist2019 (Nov 4, 2019)

SHalester said:


> because they need the pay?


No that couldn't be it. sillyhead! It's obvious that it's because people like spending 80 hours sitting in a car, the most comfortable place to watch Tiktok vids!


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

https://www.facebook.com/DanLokOffi...ot-rich-boss-in-the-bentley/2196977343910952/
Hustle doesn't make you rich.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Basically because the pay per hour after expenses is so low.

I saw this with taxi driving in my area too. It was common for drivers to work 6-7 days, 12 hours a day and still not have a personal vehicle and live in a weekly rate motel.

No one who is really making bank will work those hours if they have a choice. If you are making $30 an hour driving, you probably would just work 30-40 hours a week, not 70.


----------

